# The Hallway



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Graphite on paper
40*30 cm
The Hallway


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!


----------

